# Iron Chef USA



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

Did you see it on Friday? Oh, my lord. I knew it was going to be bad, I saw a review in the paper Friday morning, but oh, geeze. They dumbed it down so much, announcers saying brilliant things like "Looks like he's got a FLOUR thing goin' on!" and "I think he's deep frying a ho-ho!"

And William Shatner yelling "Totally RAD!"

Words fail me.

I was hoping it would at least be so bad that it was good. Alas.

SlaveGirl
http://www.restaurantslave.com


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

We were fascinated by this whole thing at work because one of the assistant golf pros is a pally of Todd's, the dear boy, and had him over for a round of golf a week or 10 days ago. That guy is so busy, wqhen he turned his phone back on after finishing golfing, he had 35 calls backed up. Wonder if it's worth it. I tried to find the show, but got only some dreary Buffy operetta, then I find out it was at 9 pm, my bedtime on a friday night. The sous chef taped it and it's making the rounds. I think it's my turn tomorrow.


----------



## augiewren (Aug 27, 2000)

Absolutely terrible. It's too loud and too "Hollywood". C'mon...Todd English throwing things into a bowl behind his back? Is this cooking or The Gong Show? Take it off. Please. Before anyone thinks this is what real professional cooking is all about.


----------



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

I would never expect this show to depict reality, but I spent the weekend clamoring for an episode of the original Iron Chef, so that I could wash off the residue. The Original was overdone and grandiose, but in a delightfully understated way. And they REALLY did focus on the food, what was being done to it, and how. The USA version barely did this at all, it was more about who was cooler and hipper and had the most posturing, not about what ingredients were used, and how.

They made it stupid, as in low brow and unchallenging, as far as food goes. It's almost embarassing when you think that this is what they did so that they thought Americans would like it. If you are an American, which I am.

SG

http://www.restaurantslave.com


----------

